# How to get a nutjob dog to behave in a small car?



## Lilimic (Jan 25, 2011)

Lol, well Lennie likes travelling.... That is as long as he sits beside me in the front seat. I own a ford Ka so putting a crate in the car isn't an option. 

I bought a seat belt for the car and put him in the back seat where he has the luxuary of stretching out and being more comfortable. But Noooooo! 

He barks excessively and cries to the point it stresses me out. Should i maybe just ignore this behaviour and be consistent till he gets used to it? 

He's actually ok in the front seat but I feel he'd be safer in the back as he does tend to jump on my lap as soon as i've stopped the car. Plus he is getting way too big for the front seat. 

Any ideas and help on this would be appreciated!.x


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

You can buy car harnesses ,then the dog could stay safetly in the front seat and not jump about


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

I don't know if your car has front airbags but if it does it's very dangerous for him to sit in the front.

Maybe try taking him on lots of short trips with him in the back and just ignore his whining. He should learn that it doesn't get him anywhere, but you need to be consistent. And it's still best to use a car harness for his and your safety in a crash.


----------



## Rottiefan (Jun 20, 2010)

Now you know he has an issue in the back seat, take it slow. Practise just putting him in the back seat when ever you have a couple of mins free and treating him/feeding him there. Then put him in the back seat and you sit in the front seat, treating and praising for calm behaviour. Then turn the engine on, then drive a bit, keeping it short and so on and so forth until he gradually gets better.

Since this is a safety issue for both him and you, it's best to take this slow and make sure you properly get him used to the experience of being in the back seat of the car whilst you are driving.


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

I have visions of a rather large boistorous dog squished in a ford Ka  lol

what breed is Lennie


----------



## Lilimic (Jan 25, 2011)

Ditsy42 said:


> I have visions of a rather large boistorous dog squished in a ford Ka  lol
> 
> what breed is Lennie


Alsatian x


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

Have you seen the Roofbox Pet Tube. It's basically a fabric dog crate but tube shaped specifically designed to lay across the back seat of saloon cars. It concertinas down to flat so you can have it fully open to cover the whole back seat or just halfway. It also keeps your car clean.


----------



## madmaddie (Jan 21, 2009)

Lilimic said:


> Lol, well Lennie likes travelling.... That is as long as he sits beside me in the front seat. I own a ford Ka so putting a crate in the car isn't an option.
> 
> I bought a seat belt for the car and put him in the back seat where he has the luxuary of stretching out and being more comfortable. But Noooooo!
> 
> ...


Please dont take offence but no way would I let any of my dogs roam free in a car.
Not only is it against the law but extremely dangerous. If your dog is scared for any reason, he could cause you to lose control, the possibilities are frightening.
*Please* invest in an harness/seat belt specifically for dogs.

MM


----------



## edidasa (May 7, 2011)

alsatian jumping around when it's a puppy.........hmmm... prob not the best idea.

i'd get a crate. 

first experience is normally the most important - dont let him do anything - since that's over with, you'll just have to be 'consistent' - stick to your guns, and stick him in a crate.


----------



## madmaddie (Jan 21, 2009)

Purely out of curiosity - what came first, the Ka or the GSD ?

MM


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

madmaddie said:


> Purely out of curiosity - what came first, the Ka or the GSD ?
> 
> MM


is this lika a chicken and egg question :lol:


----------



## Lilimic (Jan 25, 2011)

madmaddie said:


> Please dont take offence but no way would I let any of my dogs roam free in a car.
> Not only is it against the law but extremely dangerous. If your dog is scared for any reason, he could cause you to lose control, the possibilities are frightening.
> *Please* invest in an harness/seat belt specifically for dogs.
> 
> MM


He doesn't roam free, he's got a seatbelt/car harness


----------



## Lilimic (Jan 25, 2011)

madmaddie said:


> Purely out of curiosity - what came first, the Ka or the GSD ?
> 
> MM


I've had my Ka for 4 years, replacing the car at the end of the year and going to get something a little more spacious.


----------



## Lilimic (Jan 25, 2011)

madmaddie said:


> Please dont take offence but no way would I let any of my dogs roam free in a car.
> Not only is it against the law but extremely dangerous. If your dog is scared for any reason, he could cause you to lose control, the possibilities are frightening.
> *Please* invest in an harness/seat belt specifically for dogs.
> 
> MM


Theres no actual law in this country for where in your car your pets travel only laws on not being distracted and driving safely.

Lennie doesn't move about in the front seat. Only time he tries to move is when i've parked the car. His problem is he's getting too big for the front seat and can't stretch out.


----------



## keirk (Aug 9, 2010)

Could you not put him in the boot without a crate and just a dog guard?


----------



## Lilimic (Jan 25, 2011)

keirk said:


> Could you not put him in the boot without a crate and just a dog guard?


It's not actually a problem putting him anywhere in the car, it's just he barks non stop cries and eventually starts howling.


----------



## keirk (Aug 9, 2010)

Lilimic said:


> It's not actually a problem putting him anywhere in the car, it's just he barks non stop cries and eventually starts howling.


Well on the basis he finds being anywhere other than the front seat of the car concerning - and he is not just being a sod - I would spend some time just getting him used to spending time in the car without driving. I would probably use a clicker and some treats.

Get him in the required place (boot or backseat) and click and treat when quiet and calm, rinse and repeat a few times, then start increasing the duration before click and treat, again rinse and repeat. Then start the car and start again - click and treat for a few seconds of quiet. Again increase the duration before click and treat.

I find that this not only shows the dog the required behaviour in a particular place, but also shows them its not scary.

HTH


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Having read this :



Lilimic said:


> Theres no actual law in this country for where in your car your pets travel only laws on not being distracted and driving safely.
> 
> Lennie doesn't move about in the front seat.


And then :


Lilimic said:


> It's not actually a problem putting him anywhere in the car, it's just he barks non stop cries and eventually starts howling.


And remembering the other thread, and the title is "get a nutjob dog to behave in a small car", I really think a belt & braces approach is warranted.

I like keirk's crate suggestion because you can habituate outside the car, where there's no history involved. Furthermore it should in general be beneficial done right, following the advice linked to.

Even if a travelling crate is not employed, the calming ideas are probably what this dog needs from what I've read about it all. At worst case, they'll be good practice for any intended future Agility classes, where ppl are hitting reactivity issues and needing to calm their dogs.

I originally rushed this post of :

Why's he barking? Don't you think it's likely the movement is winding him up and leading him to arrive stressed and hyper?
That may add to incidents like when over-crowded in class.

Working on calmness during travelling, perhaps reducing what can be seen, will benefit all - Crazy Canines | Pet Central's Pawsitive Dawgs Blog! this page is addressing the issue specifically Vrrrrooomm!  Calm in the Car | Pet Central's Pawsitive Dawgs Blog!

People at events like Dog Agility don't have calm well behaved dogs by chance! Very many of the handlers were very in tune with what their dog was feeling and managing them, in a sport that is very exciting for the dogs, but needs an ability to calm down to enjoy the day out, or they'd be nervous wrecks with all the pppl and dogs around. I videoed an event recently so you could see what I mean if you search "Agility".


----------



## keirk (Aug 9, 2010)

Considering the dog will travel calmly in the car in the front seat its unlikely to be movement alone that causes the barking (although I do wonder if the 'sideways' movements of the world passing the side windows as opposed to looking forward in the front seat might be an issue - in which case maybe some window shades might help).

The link Rob suggested (Vrrrrooomm! - Calm in the Car | Pet Central&#039;s Pawsitive Dawgs Blog!) has much the same advice I gave you - ie build the tolerance to the car slowly, while rewarding the correct behaviour.

My advice is just what has worked for me.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

some dogs react to movement past the windows - 
other vehicles, telephone poles, light-posts, whatever it may be.

if this were my dog, i'd use *every*thing to help reduce it, & not worry about which thing worked - 
i'd just throw all my previously-tested fixes at it, & hope 2 or more help. 

* calmatives - OTC, very safe, no dosage worries 
Pet Forums Community - View Single Post - dog body-language - and why it matters so much... 
that link includes What, When, How, etc.

* visual blocking - 
put baking-parchment over the side windows [allows light but no visual] 
or temporary curtains - open them gradually, CLOSE them if he gets vocal, 
try again. 
- Calming Cap: looks like a horse's fly-mask, makes anything further than a yard away fuzzy-focused. 
52 Weeks : 33/52 - Calming Cap | Flickr - Photo Sharing! 
that's her normally-manic Aussie lying down peaceably in the car, during a house move. :thumbsup: 
i'd introduce the Calming-cap at home when things are quiet & he is lounging about - a stuffed-Kong 
will keep him occupied while he gets used to the sensation.

* *gradual re-introduction* to the car as others have mentioned - 
put him where U want him [backseat], ask him to lie down, treat, sit, treat, Down, treat, etc - 
puppy push-ups.  then end the lesson. 
then ask him to lie down & stay there, with seat-belt buckled & leash OUT the car-window or trapped in the door 
[deliberately] while U get in the front-seat, but the car is not moving, engine is not on; ask him to look at U, treat, 
target Ur palm, treat, etc - any SIMPLE behaviors he can do without getting up. End the lesson; repeat a few times.

teaching him to lie *chin down, flat on the floor at home* is a very handy behavior in the car - 
it's a good position to fall asleep, & limits visual excitement.

next stage, put him in back, fasten seatbelt, get in front, *start* engine, shut off & treat. Repeat several times. 
end lesson, unload from the car.

it may take a week before he can go on a short trip without barking. 
a passenger who can reach back to reward ANY short split-second of quiet is helpful, too - 
but getting him to relax & be quiet on his own is the general intention. :001_smile:

ALSO - just in case, some dogs are greatly helped by a grounding strip or static-strap on the car. 
they're not terribly expensive & are the ultimate solution for some dogs who are not helped by anything else. 
auto-parts stores & auto-supplies carry them, or U can order one over the Net.


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

keirk said:


> Considering the dog will travel calmly in the car in the front seat its unlikely to be movement alone that causes the barking


Yes, I tried to support your point and point to other techniques! Reading the thread as was, at time it followed directly on the OP's not wanting to crate, so I was just posting support for the suggestions and trying to explain why it mattered.

I didn't have time to re-read the thread until now, but lFL's "throw the kitchen sink" approach to get an improvement, then work out what is unecessary is ideal. Given the apparent resistance to trying things, and the argument about where the dog would be safe, I sort have may not exactly been in the most patient state of mind. *shrug*

I've updated the first to reflect better my thinking, sorry if I confused the issue, I tried to back you up.


----------



## Lilimic (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks all for your views and support. To be fair i think Lennie likes to ride shotgun and is just used to the front seat and tends to throw a wobbly when put in the back of the car. He doesn't move about/whine/bark when in the front seat. Hope thats maybe clearer.


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

What's your strategy to deal with that then? One that will work in many situations not just the car, when you want him to settle down?


----------



## Lilimic (Jan 25, 2011)

RobD-BCactive said:


> What's your strategy to deal with that then? One that will work in many situations not just the car, when you want him to settle down?


I'd like him to learn the speak and quiet commands and maybe that will help.


----------



## Pheonix*Ella (Apr 25, 2011)

On 'It's me or the dog' Victoria blacked out the back windows with sugar paper and vecro-ed up a dark sheet to partition the front and back. 

I tell you the dogs calmed right down and gradually, she removed the divide bit by bit. If the dogs barked she put it back up right quick! They soon got it. 

It was the episode with th 2 'dulux' dogs.


----------



## madmaddie (Jan 21, 2009)

Lilimic said:


> He doesn't roam free, he's got a seatbelt/car harness


sorry, I misunderstood your comment : he does tend to jump on my lap as soon as i've stopped the car.

He really needs to be be secure and not be able to decide that he can jump on your lap. You only need an over zealous bobby and wham you will have points on your licence.

Good Luck !


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Pheonix*Ella said:


> *bold added - *
> 
> On 'It's me or the dog', Victoria [blocked] the back windows with *sugar paper*
> & velcro-ed... a ...sheet to partition the front [from the] back.


what's sugar paper, P*E? [is that the same as baking-parchment?] 
thanks for any info, 
- t


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Lilimic said:


> I'd like him to learn the speak and quiet commands and maybe that will help.


Try it then see http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/122183-how-do-you-teach-speak-shhh.html


----------



## keirk (Aug 9, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> what's sugar paper, P*E? [is that the same as baking-parchment?]
> thanks for any info,
> - t


Construction paper - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

At first I thought the OP meant edible rice paper ... not sure how well that would have worked


----------



## Lilimic (Jan 25, 2011)

Well heres an update...
... 

Lennies now wearing his seatbelt in the BACK of the car... no barking and no stressing from either of us.. took a few days of just ignoring his behaviour and sticking to my guns and when he did start his nonsense i've asked him to lie down and be quiet and he has done so...

... Feel very pleased with my perseverence and his level of understanding of what i find unacceptable behaviour from him. 

Thanks for all the advice.x


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Lilimic said:


> Lennie's now wearing his seatbelt in the BACK of the car... no barking and no stressing from either of us.
> took a few days of just ignoring his behaviour & [being firm -] when he did start his nonsense, i've asked him to lie down
> and be quiet and he has done so.
> 
> Feel very pleased with my perseverence & his level of understanding of what i find unacceptable behaviour from him.


:thumbup: sounds GREAT - much safer for all, including other drivers & their passengers.

well-done to both of U!


----------

